# suggestion for Costa del Sol in autumn?



## abdibile (Jun 5, 2008)

any suggestions for nice resorts at the Costa del Sol, Spain, around/ between Malaga and Gibraltar in October preferably at the beach?

2 small children and 3 adults.

Thanks!


----------

